# Hattusa part 1: into the 3,000 year old Hittite capital



## Gordon Doherty (Jul 18, 2019)

The latest stage of my 'Great Hittite Trail' research tour across northern Turkey and Georgia. In this part I venture across the ruins of Hattusa, the ancient Hittite capital. What a place! I'm not sure the video or any of my pics do it justice to be honest - parts of it are nearly vertical!

Here's my vid on my #HistFix YouTube channel: 




And here's a photo album on FaceBook: Gordon Doherty

Enjoy!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 18, 2019)

It's nice to see coverage of the Hittites - good to see there are some actual ruins to explore. As it's Turkey, though, the heat must have been a little punishing.


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Jul 18, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> It's nice to see coverage of the Hittites - good to see there are some actual ruins to explore. As it's Turkey, though, the heat must have been a little punishing.


It was around 30 degrees, so very hot. The good news is that Hattusa, being at quite a high altitude, enjoys a strong and constant breeze!


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Jul 25, 2019)

Part 2 of my Hattusa Jaunt - this time up at the Sphinx Gate. Very _very_ high up (hence my sweatiness and breathlessness!)


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Aug 1, 2019)

Hope I'm not boring folk with these vids, but here's part 3 of my trip to Hattusa: at the King's Gate





Like and subscribe (as the saying goes)!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm finding them fascinating. 

Central Turkey is an area I've yet to travel to - though if I can get to the country again, it would probably be to the south-western end to try and take in Ephesus, Pergamon, among others.

However, there's always a chance I'll go chasing after Hittite ruins at some point.


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Aug 1, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> I'm finding them fascinating.
> 
> Central Turkey is an area I've yet to travel to - though if I can get to the country again, it would probably be to the south-western end to try and take in Ephesus, Pergamon, among others.
> 
> However, there's always a chance I'll go chasing after Hittite ruins at some point.


The south-west section is amazing too, and all really well linked so it's easy to get around. The north-west area is excellent too: a few years back we did Istanbul-Troy-Pergamon (then beach for a rest!) and that was unforgettable


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Aug 7, 2019)

Hattusa again: my final video from the main city area - this time up on the acropolis.
It's very windy so apologies for the sound quality, though I did add subtitles to remedy this


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Aug 14, 2019)

Yazilikaya - the ancient Hittite Rock Shrine


----------

